

Google is upgrading your GMail Inbox sizes at roughly 1.824 MB/min - acak
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bu98syq4uyxr3bi/GoogleSpaceAdditionVelocity.png

======
acak
[imgur link]

<http://imgur.com/6Is5S>

